# Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn Thermometer



## fsufan1951 (Sep 8, 2016)

I have an older Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn Smoker that needs a replacement thermometer.  The bung in the smoker is 7/8 inch inside diameter thread.  I can't seem to find a replacement thermometer that actually screws into the bung.  Everything I see online is 1/2 inch with a retaining nut and washer to hold it in the larger size bung.  Yet, I see new smokers in the local TSC Hardware with thermometers that will fit my smoker!  Someone makes these, but I cannot find any.  Does anyone have a source or suggestion on where I might find the proper thermometer that fits my smoker?  Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 8, 2016)

If it were me I would replace it with a tel-tru.

They are 1/2", so you will have to put a nut on the back.

Al


----------



## joe black (Sep 8, 2016)

The Tel-Tru is a good thermometer, but the River Country is just as good and a fraction of the price


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 8, 2016)

My local Walmart was selling replacement thermometers for the OJ.
Did you check Walmart site to see if they had any?
If you want something better then Al & Joe gave you great suggestions.


----------



## fsufan1951 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks, but I prefer the correct size thread and I know they're out there, but where?


----------



## joe black (Sep 9, 2016)

If the hole in your cooker is threaded, use a bushing.


----------



## rogerwilco (Sep 12, 2016)

If the cooker has a 7/8 dia. threaded hole, that would be just about right for a 1/2 inch tapered pipe thread. Have you tried a half-inch pipe bushing in the hole?


----------



## fsufan1951 (Sep 12, 2016)

Problem solved! The 1/2 inch NPT threaded temp gauge will work. Learned something here regarding pipe thread measurement! Thanks


----------

